# Jamestown Res Tourney



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

The Jamestown Res tourney is this weekend. I checked out the lake situation last weekend and she is ugly. Need a loader or skid steer to get onto the lake and once on there she is mighty slushy underneath.

I've heard they were planning on grooming a perimeter trail around the deignated fishing area, and now I'm hearing they can't get that done. Anybody know for sure?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Finally tracked down 1 of the guys involved with this thing, they will have 2 plows and 3 tractors out there on Thursday trying to clear snow and bust trails open.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

That is good to hear! I was hoping that we went going to have to drag out for it.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Adam have you heard how that went? Were they able to make some decent trails out there?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I just got back in from checking the trail situation out.........Plan on getting stuck tomorrow. As of right now, they have 1 trail plowed open off Pelican Point to the fishing area. It''s about 2 ft wider than a pickup and snow was as high as my rear view mirrors in a couple spots, so there will be no straying away from the trail.....However, once to the fishing area, it does open up a bit and there is not near the snow on the ice there. I talked to a few guys that were out there and some guys are supposedly heading out there later today to try and get some trails plowed within the fishing area. Lets hope they can get that done.

Either way, it is going to be a cluster getting to and from the fishing area, with A LOT of stuck people. I wouldn't go out there without either a snowmobile to get around off the trail, or 2 pickups and a good tow rope.


----------

